# Warps´s new bike ?...



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Warp, 

I have just seen your advert on mercadolibre. What are you going to buy now ?. Are you going for more travel or for something more XC oriented ?.

Cheers,

Fidel.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Warp,
> 
> I have just seen your advert on mercadolibre. What are you going to buy now ?. Are you going for more travel or for something more XC oriented ?.
> 
> ...


Gee!!!

That was fast!!!!!!

What bike?
You should have guessed it before... A Motolite!!!!

Perfect for my needs. I was thinking a bigger hit bike, but I ride too much at Chiluca which is flatter than Ajusco and a 6" bike would be overkill.

And yeah... you can consider it more XC oriented or more AM oriented, depending on travel setting. At 4" it pedals like a Racer-X. At 5" it swallows anything in its way.

What do you think about the price?
You've seen my frame and the use I give it. Any ideas?

Cheers!
Warp


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh my god, 2 rzozayas!!!!!

Next thing you will add a DHX 5.0 and a Pike 

Congrats man, Tities bikes are sweet  hhehee


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Oh my god, 2 rzozayas!!!!!
> 
> Next thing you will add a DHX 5.0 and a Pike
> 
> Congrats man, Tities bikes are sweet  hhehee


Thanks, but save the congrats for later... First the Blade gotta go. Otherwise, no way Jose.

BTW... I'm thinking a Roco Coil and I know someone that has a set of Thru axle lowers that I can put on my AM1


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Warp,

My recommendation is either the Intense 5.5 or the Yeti 575. Both are great for your intended use.

Cheers and happy hunting !!. Keep us informed !!!.

Fidel.

pd. Another choice could be a Ventana El Saltamontes.



Warp said:


> Gee!!!
> 
> That was fast!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah! Warp is officialy coming out of the closet.  

It would look yummy with the Rocco coil. Although...have you considered the Rocco Air?? It seems (to me) that it would be more versatile for your purposes.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Yeah! Warp is officialy coming out of the closet.
> 
> It would look yummy with the Rocco coil. Although...have you considered the Rocco Air?? It seems (to me) that it would be more versatile for your purposes.


It would be just sweet... I'll ask the dealer(s) if it's a swap possible. It should save me a buck or two as the Roco Air is dirt cheap.


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

Can't blame ya vato... hope it all goes smooth 








If ya go 5" or 5.5" the '06 Metas are a good deal and stick 2da trail like bubblegum on hot pavement.








I also like El Saltamontes... this one is from an MTBR dude elsewhere...








Sweet.


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Intense rules!!! :cornut:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ironhorse 6 point


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Warp,
> 
> My recommendation is either the Intense 5.5 or the Yeti 575. Both are great for your intended use.
> 
> ...


I doubt those would be in Warps list... he's turning more agro than ever... Maybe an Intense M-3, Ventana X-5 or another Yeti of those builders.... lol

But, probably he'll up with a Mercurio or something....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Ironhorse 6 point


Sheit.... that's a sweet one!!

ML for me if everythinggoes smooth!


----------



## bulletbob (Apr 5, 2004)

*hey Arbuz...*



Arbuz said:


> Can't blame ya vato... hope it all goes smooth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's your 'hood? The area in your pics looks like my old stomping grounds!


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

*Our mutual 'Capo Crimine'*

*Dear Warp

On behalf of the Titus Cosa Nostra, 
we trust your SB will go to a good home with traditional values.

Best Regards
Titus Capo Bastone*


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

*what is that thing attached to the seat post of the Ventana bike?
Electric modulator of the seatpost travel ? *


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

Gambox said:


> *what is that thing attached to the seat post of the Ventana bike?
> Electric modulator of the seatpost travel ? *


Es para darle masajes _alcucuwhileridin_ 

www.mtbr.com/reviews/Seatpost/product_124499.shtml
www.gravitydropper.com


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

*bulletbob* The Titus shot is Boulder City dude. The Commencal shot is taken from a magazine 

Ciao paisano
warp ha pubblicare un annuncio in un giornale di miscredenti.
il suo stomaco richiede un ombrello aperto 
*oi oi oi*

Para los pollos fresas que burlan a la migra:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

El Guapooo, El Guapoooo, El Guapoooo.....


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

*I love this chiquita * :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Gambox said:


> *I love this chiquita *:thumbsup:


Somehow, I still prefer the ML over the 5.5, or the El Guapo over 6.6, but ALL are very nice and sweet bikes....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Arbuz said:


> Ciao paisano
> warp ha pubblicare un annuncio in un giornale di miscredenti.
> il suo stomaco richiede un ombrello aperto


Carissimo Arbuz, non ho compreso quello da l'ombrello... Il mio stomaco solo richiedi da una buona pasta.

AM, caro fratello mio, espeto chi la SB vai trovata da una bonissima nouva familia.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Somehow, I still prefer the ML over the 5.5, or the El Guapo over 6.6, but ALL are very nice and sweet bikes....


Yup... I prefer it too. The El Guapo or 5.5 may be too much for me.

The 5.5 (or 5.4 according to Intense  ) is no match for the ML, is more like middle way between a Blur and a Blur LT.

Besides, the ML would require a very little investment. It's the best bike to buy dollar per dollar. Really hard to beat.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

TOC:

1.- PAGA PRIMERO MI POSTE THOMSON 
2.- COMPRATE CLAZONES COMO YO YA LO HICE.
3.- COMPRATE UN COCHE  

JAJA NO YA SABES QUE ES PURA JODA....

PUES FELICIDADES! MI PROXIMA CLETA EN UNOS AÑOS PODRIA SER TITUS "EL GUAPO" PERO CONSIDERANDO LAS NECESIDADES DE CADA QUIEN EN MI PARTICULAR CASO LA ETSX ES UNA BICI "ALL ARROUND" BUENA PARA EL XC Y EXCELENTE PARA EL ALL MOUNTAIN LIGERO..... CUESTION DE GUSTOS.. 

PERO POR EL MOMENTO ME INCLINARÍA POR LA TITUS... QUIZA TAMBIEN LA SLAYER ROCKOSA.

SALUDOS Y SUERTE!

RANA I


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

1.- PAGA PRIMERO MI POSTE THOMSON = *NEL. Consideralo pago por Asesoramiento, Mantenimiento a tu cleta y gastos de representacion*
2.- COMPRATE CLAZONES COMO YO YA LO HICE. = *No uso... *
3.- COMPRATE UN COCHE  = *En eso estoy... A Liz le toca el auto y a mi una cleta nueva, parece justo, no?*

Toc... Guardame las felicitaciones para despues... todavia no es un hecho y dependo de vender la SB. Tiempo al tiempo.... 

(PD... Me pego gacho la onda Primal Fear... Ya tengo el Seven Seals y el Nuclear Fire... ahora quiero el Devil's Ground!):cornut: :cornut:


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Ya vas aprendiendo Toc...

Si primal fear es una buena banda... un tanto clonada de Judas Priest pero con un sonido mas actual... y en vivo suenan de P.M. :rockon:

Yo tengo todos los cds... si quieres te los "ripeo" y te paso un disco en mp3

Pienso que ellos vendran a tocar el proximo año con su ultimo disco que por cierto es brillante.. me muero por ir... si te interesa vamos! :thumbsup: 



Yo quiero un t-shirt de ellos... compremos unos por la net y nos vamos a michas!!! :cornut: :drumroll:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Ya vas aprendiendo Toc...
> 
> Si primal fear es una buena banda... un tanto clonada de Judas Priest pero con un sonido mas actual... y en vivo suenan de P.M. :rockon:
> 
> ...


Ya vas... nomas no quemes las del Nuclear Fire y el Seven Seals... 
Tambien vemos lo de las shirts.

Por cierto, encargue tu disco de Hammer Fall Chapter V, haber si me lo consiguen...


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Gracias toc.. ese disco de Hammerfalse.. perdon fall ya lo bajé como 4 veces y viene todo con registro de "voice on" de un wey de estación de radio.. y por cierto Stefan Leibing guitarrista de Primal le da al MTB también

Voy checando unas de Primal, y unas de ]v[egadet]-[


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp, you are definately a Bling Ho!!! This is what you REALLY should be getting, it goes more with your personality and will definately compliment your skills!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Warp, you are definately a Bling Ho!!! This is what you REALLY should be getting, it goes more with your personality and will definately compliment your skills!!!


Sorry, I don't deserve to be Homer yet to ride that bike.

I'll stick with Titus!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Arbuz said:


> Es para darle masajes _alcucuwhileridin_
> 
> www.mtbr.com/reviews/Seatpost/product_124499.shtml
> www.gravitydropper.com


Strictly necessary gear to be a Turner Homer... who cares if they break and are more expensive than a new kidney?


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Warp said:


> Carissimo Arbuz, non ho compreso quello da l'ombrello... Il mio stomaco solo richiedi da una buona pasta.
> 
> AM, caro fratello mio, espeto chi la SB vai trovata da una bonissima nouva familia.


Warp,

Il mio più caro fratello, desidera Titus in tensione e l'eredità
delle forcelle, dell'alimento e del vino italiani!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

AHA Warp! So I suppose you have already talked terms with Chad Or Bikerbob, huh?

It would be unlike you to put the SB for sale without having the plan laid out, right? 

PS: there's 2 much dirt on the 2nd pic you placed in mercadolibre :lol: people would think you actually ride


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Gee!!!
> 
> That was fast!!!!!!
> 
> ...


*******************************************************************************************************

Warp :
For a trailbike at 5 ¨ you don´t be wrong with the Motolite , the Motolite is one of the best top five trailbikes right now , and if you want just to have one bike , the Motolite is the best choice.

But... for full suspension XC bikes there are better bikes , less weight and with better performance in the pedal efficient.

A few years ago I owned a S.Blade like yours , excellente , excellent and again excellent bike , and also I owned the Motolite too , believe me in the all around performance department , is not a big difference , just buy a Fox rp23 for the blade and voallá .

Ok. the Motolite is a new model with great reviews , but the S blade have the best reviews too , other point for change the bike is the advantage for up-date your Titus model.

Suerte con la Motolite.

the last biker.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> AHA Warp! So I suppose you have already talked terms with Chad Or Bikerbob, huh?
> 
> I would be unlike you to put the SB for sale without having the plan laid out, right?


Ah... you're so damn clever that it hurts!



crisillo said:


> PS: there's 2 much dirt on the 2nd pic you place in mercadolibre :lol: people would think you actually ride


I learnt it from some forum "that we do not speak of"

*LAST BIKER*

Thanks for the advice. You just had a very good idea if I can't materialize my plan.

However, there's something I founf to be a problem as of late for my usage. I can't drop enough the seatpost!!! It limited my riding at Ajusco on some DH trails that are very steep. I put my belly on the saddle but I can't get to "almost touch the wheel" with the bum, that was/is required there.

If you show up one of these days over here, we can show you around and check out our young ones who are smoking fast and capable.

I'm not in a hurry, I'll make the best of any of both situations. I know neither is a bad option as you mention.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Por Cierto... Si Alguien Se Interesa Por Un Cuadro Vertex Mandeme Un P.m.


----------



## dulyebr (Jun 18, 2004)

Cool deal Warp!

Are you going with a coil-over then?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

dulyebr said:


> Cool deal Warp!
> 
> Are you going with a coil-over then?


I don't think so... for now. 

Please, guys! There's nothing firm yet, everything is still in the air.

But yet, thanks for the good vibes!:thumbsup:


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Warp said:


> I don't think so... for now.
> 
> Please, guys! There's nothing firm yet, everything is still in the air.
> 
> But yet, thanks for the good vibes!:thumbsup:


Colour? Carbon stay? New head badge....


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> However, there's something I founf to be a problem as of late for my usage. I can't drop enough the seatpost!!! It limited my riding at Ajusco on some DH trails that are very steep. I put my belly on the saddle but I can't get to "almost touch the wheel" with the bum, that was/is required there.
> .


You know you NEED a Gravity Dropper! It will solve your seatpost issues and you will probably spend less... OTOH, you know you are a bling ho... face it 

(takes one to know one)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> OTOH, you know you are a bling ho... face it


...And proud of it!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> Colour? Carbon stay? New head badge....


I don't like carbon... you guys know it...


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Warp said:


> I don't like carbon... you guys know it...


I wouldnt be so sure about that:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=1531750#poststop

gotcha!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> I wouldnt be so sure about that:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=1531750#poststop
> 
> gotcha!! :thumbsup:


I'm not in for a Racer X.... and either the '06 ML's or one of the '07 versions will be all good trusty Aluminum.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Warp said:


> I'm not in for a Racer X.... and either the '06 ML's or one of the '07 versions will be all good trusty Aluminum.


I was refering to the last part of that post, where u talk about the giant nrs carbon.

but anyways... the motolite looks sweet, there should be some 06 to be found at a good price (competitive cyclist has/had some for around 1200-1300); if u sell the ghetto blade for 800 as u intend leaves u 400 or 500 bucks behind... wich is doable. 
good luck! 
ps: too bad u missed out on the 06 RFX blowout sale (although u wouldnt be caught dead riding a turner), that price was just too good


----------

